# Rabbit had violent attack before death



## ckates (Feb 21, 2013)

My 9 yr and 8 mo old Rabbit (Picasso) had 2 tearing eyes that were caused by blocked tear ducts from a bacterial infection in his system. He was this way for three months and the docs could not rid him of the infection. 3 weeks ago ( 2mo and 1 week into the infection), his face and one testicle swelled up overnight. The doctor had just put him on a strong 3 week cipro oral medication. The face went down within a few days but the testicle never did. The doctor said he was still fine to do the three weeks of Cipro because he was eating lots, a very good weight, pooping well and very happy with no sign of distress. Said he would recover from the infection. On the last day of the three weeks, yesterday, my rabbit all of a sudden in the living room went into what looked like a crazy seizure for about 20 seconds and then got on all fours and open his mouth like he was going to throw up and kept it open. His whole body was tight, he let out short squeal and then sort of loosened up and tilted onto his side. His eyes started bulging out and then after about 2 minutes went back in. He then laid there with no movement and that was it. From beginning to end, 2 and a half minutes, the majority of the distress was in the first 30 seconds. I was shocked. He was a very very special rabbit. Can anyone shed some light on what took place during those last few minutes based on his recent history...? Please.


----------



## eclairemom (Feb 21, 2013)

:cry4: so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 21, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Sounds like some kind of seizure, but at that advanced age it could have had several different causes.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry. But he's now pain-free & you did all you could for him.


----------



## majorv (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, Cipro is a strong antibiotic. Did the vet tell you to give him probiotics with the medication? Someone else may know the effects of Cipro on a rabbit's digestive system, but without probiotics I would think it could have a big effect...and not for the good. I'm wondering, too, if the infection hadn't already spread through his body and it was too late for the medication to do much good. In any case, I'm really sorry about how he passed...I'm sure it was painful for you to watch.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Rabbits often go into a seizure right around the time of death. It is very distressing and looks like they are suffering greatly, but passing into death is not often a gentle process, including in people. I hope knowing he lived a happy life of almost 10 years with you will compensate in some way for the distress of his passing. Not many bunnies reach that age even in the best of care.

It's hard to tell without a necropsy what exactly was his cause of death. It sounds like a systemic bacterial infection and/or multi-organ failure. The "going to throw up" behavior can be an attempt to get more oxygen as a result of poor blood flow or reduced lung function. It's possible the bacterial infection was caused by multiple strains, some of which were resistant to cipro. If it is still an option, you may want to have a necropsy done. In any case, I'm so sorry you lost your dear friend of so long, and in such a traumatic way.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/seizure.htm


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 21, 2013)

That is terrible. I am in tears after reading how your sweet bunny passed. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. May you find comfort in knowing that he is no longer in pain and is looking down upon you making sure that you are doing okay.


----------



## HEM (Feb 21, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss
Hopefully the almosy 10 years of memories will help yo through


----------



## ckates (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts. He has always had problems, but his spirit was such that he always wanted to live. I bought him as a baby because when I approached the glass at the pet store, he came to the edge and stood up to see me. He was such a special little man. I just feel bad that I know he wanted to go on living and I could not give that to him. @majorv, no the doc did not prescribe the pro biotic for him. He said that based on the culture, this was exactly what he needed. I was referred to him by the House Rabbit Society in Los Angeles. Cipro is a very strong medicine. I have never witnessed such a traumatic death. For all that I have been through with him, it just came so fast and ended so quick. Hard to find closure. I cant even look at his stuff...


----------



## Elliot (Feb 22, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Many heart hugs. May he RIP.


----------



## pwiincezz (Feb 25, 2013)

I just read this post now and I'm probably late but I'd just like to say I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you have come to terms with it and have found the courage to look at his things and even if he isn't around you have so many memories of him. He's gone to a better place x


----------



## Spikethebunny (Feb 26, 2013)

I have no insight into what caused it, but I wanted to say I am so sorry for your loss. Picasso was adorable and looked like a very special bun indeed.


----------

